# Video:How to skim coat a wall after drywall repairs- Diy drywall tips



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I haven't listened to the audio, but watching the videos makes me dizzy. Perhaps you can either figure out how to move your head less, have someone else hold the camera, or get a stationary mount for the camera. For me, the motion is so excessive that I would just end up looking for a different source for instruction.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

F250 said:


> I haven't listened to the audio, but watching the videos makes me dizzy. Perhaps you can either figure out how to move your head less, have someone else hold the camera, or get a stationary mount for the camera. For me, the motion is so excessive that I would just end up looking for a different source for instruction.


I appreciate your feedback Pete.:thumbsup:


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Paul, I hope that I didn't come across as overly critical. I believe that your videos can be extremely helpful given the level of detail I saw, and my input is strictly my own personal opinion, too. If you've not ever heard the same issue from anyone else, just chalk off my input as an "outlier" and truck on with what you're doing. I know that my suggestion would be a more complicated "shoot" of what you're trying to offer, and it may not be as practical for you because you're primary income is getting the work done... not shooting a video for the work.

Thanks for all the time you put into the effort!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For some reason I didn't get dizzy , well, not nearly as dizzy as if I were standing on a 5 gallon bucket working over my head attempting what Sir Mix was doing.:biggrin2: I've watched a few vids and to my knowledge I've never seen one pack so much good information in a 10 min. vid. Thanks for your work.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Maybe it's my "outgrown" childhood motion sickness which is rearing it's ugly head again!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I have to do my whole house because of a flood. Very informative. I'm haft done and need to skim coat a lot. #skimcoattube :vs_cool:


----------



## andr0id (Aug 4, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> For some reason I didn't get dizzy , well, not nearly as dizzy as if I were standing on a 5 gallon bucket working over my head attempting what Sir Mix was doing.:biggrin2:



Most workplace injuries involve ladders. By using a bucket, you are working more safely. :surprise:



Sir Mix, thanks for the videos. I have just finished replacing the drywall in my kitchen and will need to skim the parts that show (mostly the ceiling).


Your video is most informative.


----------



## Munsters1313 (Apr 4, 2018)

F250 said:


> Maybe it's my "outgrown" childhood motion sickness which is rearing it's ugly head again!


They are great videos but I am also struggling a little with a spinning head. 
Mine is a recent nasty bout of vertigo and menaires inherited from my father and grandmother.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Munsters1313 said:


> They are great videos but I am also struggling a little with a spinning head.
> Mine is a recent nasty bout of vertigo and menaires inherited from my father and grandmother.


Sorry to hear this. Here's a skim coating video that is filmed by someone filming me. So hopefully it doesn't cause the spinning. Let me know.:thumbsup: -Paul


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm always impressed at the effortless skill that pro drywallers display. They make it seem so easy, as is the case here in these videos. 

I did a small ceiling repair last year when a roof vent caused a leak in a bedroom ceiling. The area was less than one foot square but I had a heck of a time getting it smooth and even. Props to the OP for posting these informative videos.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave Sal said:


> I'm always impressed at the effortless skill that pro drywallers display. They make it seem so easy, as is the case here in these videos.
> 
> I did a small ceiling repair last year when a roof vent caused a leak in a bedroom ceiling. The area was less than one foot square but I had a heck of a time getting it smooth and even. Props to the OP for posting these informative videos.


I appreciate the kind words Dave!:thumbsup: May the drywall gods smile down on you the next time you attempt drywall my friend!:laughing:


----------

